# ( Jessica's First Monster



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

A few of us PFF sharkers hit the beach last night for some sharking. The surf was kicking and flipping even the most experienced yakers but the weather and almost full moon along with reports of big sharks being spotted and caught had us on a mission. I ran out my new 80w first with about a 10lb ray carcass on it. Then brawled my way back in through the surf and told John to get ready for his first bait run. Surprisingly even after watching guys flip and sets of big waves smash the beach he went and suited up! Right before we jumped in the yaks my 80w started slowly clicking and I gave some quick instructions to Phil and told him the 80w is about to go off!! John and I jump in the yaks and brawl our way through the surf without issues and soon we are a 1/4 mile out in the gulf enjoying the view. On the way back in things are a little rough and then about 50yds from the beach a big wave smashes John and flips the yak! I was close enough to see the panick in his eyes when it hit and the relief after he stood up in 3' of water after having his face smashed in the sand! Soon after I realize that Phil has my 80w back towards the dunes and its fish on!!! So we threw Johns new bride Jessica in the fighting harness and strapped her to 80w! After a good 1/2 hour of multiple coaches giving advice Jess is fighting like a seasoned pro!! And the shark was taking multiple runs under heavy drag! Pretty soon we could see a big dorsal cutting through the surf in the moonlight and soon after I had the leader in hand! It took 2 guys to pull Jessica's monster up on the beach for a few photos and it was returned back to the sea! I was happy to see the 80w get broke in by Jessica and her over 7' monster sandbar!!!! UGLY


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Nice!

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## steelhead (Nov 10, 2008)

You guys got guts yakking those baits out. It obviously paid off.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

What do you guys do with the sharks you catch. Do you fish for the fight catch and release .
Just curious


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Chapman5011 said:


> What do you guys do with the sharks you catch. Do you fish for the fight catch and release .
> Just curious


 Most of the time we are just out to brawl big sharks and tag and release. Right now we would love to put some Mako or blacktip steaks in the freezer for a big BBQ. UGLY


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

She did very well. The surf was brutal. It didn't look that bad from the sand, but sitting in a yak is a different story.

Great job, jess.

I must say whoever took that pic did an outstanding job:thumbsup:


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm not a shark fisherman but I love sport fishing of any kind. Good on you all for releasing the fish, unharmed. 
Congratulations to the angler. A lifetime memory and she is hooked forever.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Justin618 said:


> I must say whoever took that pic did an outstanding job:thumbsup:


Well we all know it definitely wasn't Matt Mikas who took that one…


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Great report Don! Looks like you guys had a blast. I can't wait to get out there this week...


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Great report


----------



## sharkwrangler (Sep 29, 2013)

It was a great time other than the surf and it's always pleasurable watching someone catch their first shark, especially a 7ft Sandbar. Congrats again Jessica!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guynamedtom (Oct 6, 2013)

Glad someone is out there showing those toothy [email protected]@rds who is boss! Nice work Jessica! I got to get out with you guys before John heads out. Old man is back in town this weekend and wants to catch bait fish, those shiny baits they call Pompano? I think that's what they call those baitfish anyway....


----------



## Surf Fan (Mar 8, 2012)

Great Job! The fight is the thing! Love it!


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

Don your an ass for not texting me but nice Shark yall good job

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Guynamedtom said:


> Glad someone is out there showing those toothy [email protected]@rds who is boss! Nice work Jessica! I got to get out with you guys before John heads out. Old man is back in town this weekend and wants to catch bait fish, those shiny baits they call Pompano? I think that's what they call those baitfish anyway....


 You do realize me and Joe will hunt you down:yes:lol..Great job and congrats Jessica!!!!


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

nice fish and congrats on the first shark!!


----------



## Shark Hunter (Apr 17, 2014)

*Sandbar*

Nice Sandbar! Congratulations!:thumbsup:


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Great post and pic!


----------

